

San Diego Hacker News Meetup is Tomorrow, 7/30 at 7:30 PM - paulbaumgart
http://cses.ucsd.edu/wiki/index.php/San_Diego_Hacker_News_Meetup#Upcoming_meetups

======
Towle_
I demand to know whether the 7/30-7:30 thing was intentional or mere
coincidence.

~~~
jayliew
Historical records show that it's mere coincidence, as we have been consistent
with our day of month and time of day. <http://bit.ly/sdhackernews>

I MEAN. It was intentional :)

------
compumike
Everyone is welcome, but please note that an RSVP is requested if at all
possible: <http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=145752418769809> (Previous
meetups have been large enough that the coffee shop owner has asked to get an
approximate attendance in advance.)

------
clemesha
Cool, hopefully will make it.

(btw, did anyone else from San Diego attend the YC 'Work at a Startup'? I
went: [http://clemesha.org/blog/2010/jun/22/my-experience-at-
ycombi...](http://clemesha.org/blog/2010/jun/22/my-experience-at-ycombinator-
work-at-a-startup) and would love to talk more about experiences, etc. It was
a very cool event.)

~~~
jayliew
Hey Alex. I was there at the post-party reception. Hope you'll join us!

------
Poiesis
I would like to make it to one of these, but the timing's always been wrong.
Tomorrow our youngest daughter will be eleven days old, so we're a bit
preoccupied with her.

------
stanley
Is anyone heading up from downtown? I would like to make it but my wheels are
in the shop.

------
Aaronontheweb
Sorry I'm not going to be there guys :/ - out of town this weekend.

------
thereddestruby
Awesome. I didn't even know we had one of these.

